# July 2013 Pic of the Month



## harrigab

okay, let's have them :
*1) one pic per member!!!*
*2) pic to be taken in month of comp!!*

!'ve tried to simplify the rules, but tbh I couldn't haa haa!


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - in the USA - get to Vote twice ( eVen if DEAD ) - at the least in Chicago - same rules I hope !!!


----------



## DougAndKate

Here's Elroy helping our daughter learn her alphabet


----------



## ridleyscott

Ridley @ 16 weeks enjoying a 4th of July weekend at Priest Lake, ID.


----------



## harrigab

nice one, and welcome to the forum ridleyscott..wasn't sure if we were gonna get an Alien at firdt ;D


----------



## ridleyscott

Thanks harrigab, with a last name like Scott and a total fan of his films, how could I not name my pooch Ridley? Especially since my wife wouldn't let me name any of my boys Ridley, the dog was it. He's a good lad.


----------



## AcadianTornado

Ok ok, it may not be a winner, but the gf sure has style points!  go Whistler!


----------



## CatK

Let's see if I can make this work...

Vizslas get EVERYWHERE!


----------



## abatt

Here is our July submission, courtesy of our cousin/dog sitter.

Isaac nonviolently protesting the discriminatory treatment of canines citywide.


----------



## purple_falafel

I will get that toy! Mmmmm, toy....

My 4.5 mo v, Barkley.


----------



## DrumGirl

It's hard to pick just one!

My girl Ruby getting caught chewing on something she shouldn't be!


----------



## Jrod

Miles, in all his glory!


----------



## harrigab

got two cracking shots of Ruby today,,I'll post this one (imo)


----------



## Melissa_DT

Bentley on his first boat ride at the cottage last week!


----------



## k31shooter

Here is Maggie!


----------



## karamour

Lincoln relaxing


----------



## lilyloo

It has been raining all day. Ruby loves standing in the open doorway to watch it pour.


----------



## MCD

Hard first day at the office. Ooops not Us........ I meant Dharma!


----------



## GarysApollo

Seeing as the boys want nothing to do with the heat this year and have turned into fish a pool picture will have to do!


----------



## tech_dog

It turns out our 12 week old puppy LOVES the water:


----------



## dmak

Hangin out @ 10,500 ft with the pup this weekend. Kauzy love living in the mountains now


----------



## redbirddog

Taking a break during a hunt test.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/07/how-bailey-didnt-finish-senior-hunter.html


----------



## RubyRoo

So glad we spent so much money on a jacuzzi that has now turned into Ruby's bed do she can sun herself.


----------



## WireyV

technically two photos, but I couldn't resist.

Now and Then:


----------



## hotmischief

Boris Whizzing at West Wittering Beach


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla

Here is a pic of Reeka, is one of those "What's wrong with this picture?" moments


----------



## hobbsy1010

Here's mine.........

Teaching sit to a knackered Vizsla, doesn't always look pretty!!!!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-Frxsr7c/0/X2/i-Frxsr7c-X2.jpg

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Claire

On one of our first days back in Shetland last week, Liesel pointing at a sea bird.


----------



## River

Hey Ducky!!!


----------



## MilesMom

Miles 19 months and Chase 9 weeks


----------



## 00tjwrangler

little sisterly cuddling


----------



## Laika

Break time @ Ramona Fails 8)


----------



## Bronson

Got him right where I want him... in the palm of my hand!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Summer Fun. 8) Note the sly look Argo is giving Sadie.


----------



## Kafka

where did the ball go?


----------



## chrispycrunch

Takeoff!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCash

Chrispycrunch - that picture is hilarious, but here's a picture of my lazies...


----------



## harrigab

after a slowish start, they're coming in thick and fast now ;D


----------



## redhead75

My little Betty girl.


----------



## Rudy

;D


----------



## Darcy1311

My crazy Darcy on the runway at 06.30 this morning ;D   :-*


----------



## stefanessa

Jackson at 9 weeks old!


----------



## smurfette

This pic of the month modeling is serious business


----------



## OttosMama

Sunning himself yesterday


----------

